# Connie's Blog



## Farmer Connie (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey BYH peeps.. t returning from a long absence and wanted to start fresh. I'll just be posting in this little blog a tad with some of the adventures we get into here on our little hobby farm. Maybe share some family stuff here and there. Winding down from the fast pace over on BYC. Too much to keep up with since my on line time has been so limited. 
So just expect some random ramblings here & there, mostly without a punctual reply. Until I get back into the swing of things.
Coming up on the one year anniversary since I dropped off all three sites.
Nice to log in and see familiar names I haven't seen in ages.

I hope everyone is well and I'll start posting soon.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 21, 2019)

Welcome back!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2019)

Sure have been missing you! Was worried about you When hurricanes swept through. It’s great to see you back here again!


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey Connie!


----------



## Farmer Connie (Oct 2, 2019)

So anyway, the last 320 days have been the most challenging since I can remember.
I  flew over the coo Koo's nest last October all because answering a Craigslist ad.  Got to witness something that only Hollywood promotes which now a days I despise that industry for glorifying gratuitous violence. Until you live thru it, STOP BEING entertained by it.
I let a ton of people down on the chicken site and my conscience reminds me continuously, especially now October has popped back up. Halloween will never be the same. No details. I promised my family I would avoid social media but my compulsive addictions keep dragging me back like a magnet. I'm only venting here because BYC is a facebook gossip forum site anymore and here I can decompress without a boo hoo hug fest.
Our Swine has become a financial burden. Tons & tons of crooked greedy backyard breeders in our neck of the woods have been flooding the local market with garbage fed pigs, lying about the age and diet, under feeding and inhumanly raising them for a quick return for pennies on the dollar. Ultimately undermining honest & educated farmers such as us into selling off before we head to the poor house with our pockets full of cob webs & dust. ALL of our breeders are gone come mid October. With the exception of a pair of young pure Berkshire breeders. We will breed for our freezer only now. The rest of Ocala can buy and consume trash fed cannibal swine meat.


 Chickens sell for more profit that swine sales. Feed your sow 3 months/3 weeks/3 days for gestation alone- ween 4-6 weeks, raise them plump PROPERLY for weeks on end, only to sell for PENNIES ON THE DOLLAR... chickens hatch in 21 days.. grow like weeds on maggots and less than pennies spent on producing something that produce like rats ans rabbits...
We currently have 47 offspring swine  & 12 Adults that will be liquidated in 14 days. The last pathetic loss we will endure.

Season is changing. Grass is drying. About to become slaves to the hay companies once again. Not going to thin my goat herds. Trading some of our distillers grain for coastal bales to stock up for the lean months.
Rodents & hungry wild life is trapped every single day... crazy amount now that our drought season has started-


 
Coons/snakes/opossums are out of control. DH 12 gauged a coyote 3 days ago.. no pic for you.. it was a nasty dispatch.


 
Other than the usual, I'll be venting here on BYH for a bit. I'm too ashamed of how I let everyone down last Oct to be happy go lucky. Besides my better half doesn't have an account here. I promised him I would stay away for a bit. I have to much boggled up inside to just sit on my hands. 
I'll blog again asap.. Take it easy heard folks..
* fc*


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh Connie! I am so sorry. Your pigs were the perfect picture of health. Beautiful pigs, well cared for, EXTREMELY well fed. But you know, you just can't fix stupid. No matter how you try to educate some people, they are stupid. 

You can vent here any time. We will listen.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm sorry you've been having a hard time!
YOU need to take it easy!  And as Bay said...vent anytime


----------



## Bruce (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm so sorry that you've been having such a bad time Connie. But please do not beat yourself up thinking you've let people down here or on BYC. No one here or there OWES anyone anything. We help each other when we can, when things get too busy or hard it is just fine to back out. We will, of course, worry if someone just disappears, bad things sometimes happen.


----------

